# Remington 700 VSSF question / GUNSAMERICA



## huntingfool? (Jan 6, 2006)

Looking for a .22-250.

I am looking at purchasing a Remington 700VSSF. Is this an older version of the VSSF 2? If so what is the difference? Couldn't find this information on the internet but may have not been looking in the right places.

What price is a reasonable for the 700VSSF new in the box without any extras or work done.

Has anyone purchased on GUNSAMERICA? How has it worked for you?


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

I bought my VSSF in .22-250 about 3 years ago. It's got the HS Precision stock. It's a tac-driver and I love it.

When I bought it, I payed about $700 for just the gun.

The new ones I've seen in Scheels go for around $7-800 I believe so they're still pretty consistent in that range.

Keep in mind though that if it's just for calling, it's a mother to haul around. With my Leupold 4.5-14X40mm scope, and Harris bipod, it's heavy. If I had it to do over again, I may have chosen a lighter rifle.

Something to think about. Good luck.


----------



## huntingfool? (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for your input.

I just ordered it/sent check yesterday. I seached all over and got a new one for 650. Very excited. Thanks for your input.

I understand the weight thing but I am still young and dumb not caring alot about that.

Wish you many safe and successful hunts.

huntingfool?


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Let us know how it shoots and have fun.


----------



## skilpatr (Sep 12, 2006)

Where did you find a new in the box remington 700 vssf II for $650? I want one. What cal. did you get, what scope did you put on the gun and how is the grouping?


----------



## huntingfool2 (Sep 16, 2006)

I am the original poster of the question. I ended up changing my login.

I bought it through guns america online. I looked all over constantly including online for over a month for any "deal" on a varmint rifle. Had to pay shipping ($10) and a $15 dealer fee here in WI.

I bought the .22-250 and I love it. Out of the box I shot one half inch group at 100 yards but mostly 3/4" - 1". With a Leupold Vari-X II 3-9x40 I shot two groups at 300 yards. One was 3 1/4" and the other 3 3/4". I was very happy. The problem with that scope is that for anything much farther than 100 yards the crosshair is too large for picking the spot well.

I just had the barrel cryoed and am having a 2 pound trigger done.

Until I save money for a different scope I will be putting on a Tasco Target/Varmint 6-24x42.

 Have fun shooting!!


----------



## Chuck W. (Aug 1, 2006)

I bought the VSSF-2 in a 22-250 and put the tasco 6-24x42 on it. Does a good job from a rest but you have to keep changing the obj. for a target that is getting closer. Im like you I plan on using it till the gun fund is back up.

I'm hoping to start reloading my own rounds to get better groups they seem to change from box to box.

Laters


----------

